# the bouncers on Jeremy Kyle



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

lol does anybody know them?

there's two big lumps protecting the scum on stage right now, anybody know them?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

The fact you are watching it means you should be shot. But yes they are big blokes...


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Girlfriend watches it! lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahha I might put it on now and catch the second episode... see I even know there are two a day. Get me! ha!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

A while back maybe 2 years ago my mate Chris was one of them.. Big black fella..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

one day the bouncers will pause for a second and allow someone to smash kyles self righteous head in before they step in and brake it up

I absoloutly with a passion dispise they guy for making a program that scummy idiots aspire to be on. i think he is worse than any one who has been on the program. I would have hoped in todays society we would be allowed to round up the likes of kyle, cowell, piers morgan, max clifford, jordan, jodie marsh ( the list is to big ) and publicly execute them for crimes against general good taste


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

for the benefit of those people that work for a living what are the scum on stage being protected for? nibble


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with you Retro, most clebrities i hate, i would take so much pleasure from kicking the sh1t out of every single person who is in that the only way is essex programme. Jeremy Kyle is a plank i hate it when he shouts "its called the Jeremy Kyle shoowwwww"


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree to but if all those tossers were executed there'd be no more exciting guests "i slept with my best friends dad's grans auntie while looking at photos of my fathers second cousin"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TOWIE is reeeeeeeeem


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks Jeremy Kyle is a decent bloke? Noway I could sit there and give advice to scumbags and actually speak to these people like they are normal human beings!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Jeremy Kyle is a decent bloke? Noway I could sit there and give advice to scumbags and actually speak to these people like they are normal human beings!


dont understand why everyone picks on him, he doesnt force the people on his show, and while its full of scum bags, theres alot of good that comes out of it, like tracking long lost relations, people finding out if they are or aren't the dad etc. Bill odie, now theres a [email protected], watching birds, watching birds my ass, hes looking through my wee sisters bedroom window as i type


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

miggs said:


> A while back maybe 2 years ago my mate Chris was one of them.. Big black fella..


He brought some inches to the stage


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I had to like that even though i tottaly disagree with the kyle bit but more for the bill odie bit.

Jeremy Kyles sole purposes of the show is to fuel his own ego in where he thinks he has the moral highground on everyone. although some good may come of his show i do think the man is scum of the lowest kind

i would like to drag his face along a row of pebble dashed houses until the inside of his eyes bleed


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> *Am I the only one that thinks Jeremy Kyle is a decent bloke?* Noway I could sit there and give advice to scumbags and actually speak to these people like they are normal human beings!


Yeah you are i hope.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Biggest hypocrite on television.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

You know it's a sh1t show when the audience look like they were rounded up from a nearby Lidl


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> dont understand why everyone picks on him, he doesnt force the people on his show, and while its full of scum bags, theres alot of good that comes out of it, like tracking long lost relations, people finding out if they are or aren't the dad etc. Bill odie, now theres a [email protected], watching birds, watching birds my ass, hes looking through my wee sisters bedroom window as i type


so which episode was you on then?


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> I agree with you Retro, most clebrities i hate, i would take so much pleasure from kicking the sh1t out of every single person who is in that the only way is essex programme. Jeremy Kyle is a plank i hate it when he shouts "its called the Jeremy Kyle shoowwwww"


Kieren, trying to PM you but cant seem to get find your link? Naneek


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Naneek said:


> Kieren, trying to PM you but cant seem to get find your link? Naneek


I think you need 50 posts to pm mate?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think facebook is probably mentioned on every episode as the cause of at least one dispute which leads me to believe most of them spend all their time on there when they're not on Jeremy Kyle using words I don't understand.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Naneek said:


> Kieren, trying to PM you but cant seem to get find your link? Naneek


I have pm'ed him on your behalf as you need 50 post's to pm people

He said no i dont want to go on a date with you, your a small penised stalking panty sniffer and you are just not his type.

Is that all you needed to know ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> so which episode was you on then?


the episode 'my mummy slept with some guy called ashcrapper and gave him AID's'


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

buzzzbar said:


> lol does anybody know them?
> 
> there's two big lumps protecting the scum on stage right now, anybody know them?


The scum being Kyle a take it lol what a d1ck he is cant go the self righteous cvnt


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> the episode 'my mummy slept with some guy called ashcrapper and gave him AID's'


Brilliant, reps coming to you for that bars


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Brilliant, reps coming to you for that bars


i prefer reps to rapes any day


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> the episode 'my mummy slept with some guy called ashcrapper and gave him AID's'


your mum must be some wierd slut to be shagging blokes with names like that. sounds like some made up forum name to me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> your mum must be some wierd slut to be shagging blokes with names like that. sounds like some made up forum name to me


watch what your saying about my mom, she isn't weird


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

freeline said:


> You know it's a sh1t show when the audience look like they were rounded up from a nearby Lidl


NOW...

THIS.....

My fu**ing DAUGHTER decided it would be fun to be on the audience for this sh*t !

Anyway l slapped her when she came home...


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> I agree with you Retro, most clebrities i hate, i would take so much pleasure from kicking the sh1t out of every single person who is in that the only way is essex programme. Jeremy Kyle is a plank i hate it when he shouts "its called the Jeremy Kyle shoowwwww"


Totally agree with that including that made in chelsea and especially geordie shore!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I can't fvcking stand the program, i hate it with a passion and whenever its on i continue to spend my time shouting at the telly like a mad man....

However.

Kyle although there to fuel his own ego has in my eyes got good morals, and if his mission is to tell these fvcking low life reporbates that they are a waste of space, get a job, put something on the end of it and pay your way in life then fair play to the man... Maybe all the young parents of today should take some of that advice and teach thier bas-tard kids to have some fvcking respect for people and not get some young girl up the duff when they turn 12.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I can't fvcking stand the program, i hate it with a passion and whenever its on i continue to spend my time shouting at the telly like a mad man....
> 
> However.
> 
> Kyle although there to fuel his own ego has in my eyes got good morals, and if his mission is to tell these fvcking low life reporbates that they are a waste of space, get a job, put something on the end of it and pay your way in life then fair play to the man... Maybe all the young parents of today should take some of that advice and teach thier bas-tard kids to have some fvcking respect for people and not get some young girl up the duff when they turn 12.


Mate this is the same married man who was sending inappropriate text messages to a 16 yr old wasnt it ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate this is the same married man who was sending inappropriate text messages to a 16 yr old wasnt it ?


Was it? I stand corrected then, the fvcking pedo, should have his head smashed in...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

she was a fit 16 year old to be fair


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> she was a fit 16 year old to be fair


Maybe so mate but makes him some what of a hypocrite doesnt it !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yes and no, hes quiet opening about his gambling addiction, should everyone who criticises or gives help be moral perfect. At least when he tells junkies etc to give up, hes an example it can be done. On the whole sending pics thing, that was dumb. Like to point out his wife was the girl who bout 10years ago famously answered an ad on radio 1 (might be wrong on channel but one of the big ones) to marry a complete stranger for some money and a house


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> yes and no, hes quiet opening about his gambling addiction, should everyone who criticises or gives help be moral perfect. At least when he tells junkies etc to give up, hes an example it can be done. On the whole sending pics thing, that was dumb. Like to point out his wife was the girl who bout 10years ago famously answered an ad on radio 1 (might be wrong on channel but one of the big ones) to marry a complete stranger for some money and a house


I agree with some of your points mate the problem l have is when he starts shouting his mouth off and being the big man about it all...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I agree with some of your points mate the problem l have is when he starts shouting his mouth off and being the big man about it all...


true true, hes like a diet kilroy silk in how he shouts at people


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate this is the same married man who was sending inappropriate text messages to a 16 yr old wasnt it ?


fair play. I initially thought he was a wanker


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> she was a fit 16 year old to be fair


ha ha

Have to goole that but i do seriously wish him harm of the most painful type. I would like to see bill oddie bare chested beat kyle over the head with his binos before gathering a group of blood thirsty thrushes to feed on his corpse

If there aint a fix in that post then someone aint reading it right


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah the big bald guy is a guy called john, nice guy trains at my old gym back in northwich. big tall dude!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Davo said:


> yeah the big bald guy is a guy called john, nice guy *trains at my old gym back in northwich.* big tall dude!


he sure does, daves gym,he used to do the doors in town as well a few years back,we had words once but thats in the past lol.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate this is the same married man who was sending inappropriate text messages to a 16 yr old wasnt it ?


Did this stem from her being on a works experience at his then radio show?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

vetran said:


> he sure does, daves gym,he used to do the doors in town as well a few years back,*we had words once *but thats in the past lol.


did he say 'right veteran, the dna says you are the dad, now get of the stage'


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I saw those bouncers today on that show before gym flicking through the channels and they did look ok. Saying that it was tainted by those awful chavs :S haha.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

freeline said:


> Did this stem from her being on a works experience at his then radio show?


yeah it was in the sun, dont know why he bothered cause his wifes stunning


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

tbh,i'd actually love to go on his show. simply because when he's sat on the stage in front of me,i'm sure i'd be fast enough to get one good boot in under his chin before security got to me!

hate the man with a passion.i'm sure the unfortunates that participate get paid for it and all he does is goad them to become aggressive so he can tell them off for it!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> did he say 'right veteran, the dna says you are the dad, now get of the stage'


well well well this was of the stage bro


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

where u from vetran?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Davo said:


> where u from vetran?


northwich bro


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

small world! i've trainied at daves for years too before movin to manc. probs met ya before!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

we prob have but i spend most of my time in the the power room as you go in,you dont get any ladies in there distracting you lol.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> dont understand why everyone picks on him, he doesnt force the people on his show, and while its full of scum bags, theres alot of good that comes out of it, like tracking long lost relations, people finding out if they are or aren't the dad etc. Bill odie, now theres a [email protected], watching birds, watching birds my ass, hes looking through my wee sisters bedroom window as i type


Thats not Bill Oddy its me


----------

